# Working at McDonalds



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm 31 and need a casual/part time job, I am actually considering McDonalds but I find the idea of being 31 and working at McDonalds kind of sad, what do you think?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't recommend fast-food for someone with SA. My very first job was at Wendy's, and it was horrible!!! Too many people working in close quarters and too much going on. 

I'd go for retail, like working as a "floor associate" at Walmart or Target. That way, you can kind of go off and do your own thing, like organize your department or roam the store helping customers. Much more SA friendly.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been trying to get a job at Costco, do no what it's like working there?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ No, but I imagine it would be similar. I've heard they have decent benefits and treat their employees pretty well.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Have mcd as your very last option. Why don't you try a department store? The staff are generally older and friendlier.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I understand what you're feeling. I don't think it's sad to work at McDonalds, but I think I would feel out of place with all the kids and on display and considered sad as an "older" employee. I was thinking along the same lines as mismac. Try retail like a department store or something.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> I'd go for retail, like working as a "floor associate" at Walmart or Target. That way, you can kind of go off and do your own thing, like organize your department or roam the store helping customers. Much more SA friendly.


Question.

Can you submit your application anytime, can you ask for a specific position, and what's the interview like?

For some reason I've always thought people who work at retail stores are jack-of-all-trades and do anything from restocking to taking over a cash register if too many customers are in line.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I worked at Wally-World while at university, and that was over a decade ago. At the time, you could pick up an application at customer service, or submit one online. I'm not sure if the former option is still available, but if it is, you might have better luck. From what I've heard, they're kind of sluggish about checking online. 

I did do some cashiering at the time, as we had a register in my department, but that wasn't bad at all. Their system was very easy to learn. 

Stocking was generally done by the night crew.

As for the interview, it was very minimal, and mostly involved filling out a questionnaire. Basically an "integrity test." In fact, if I recall correctly, I was given an appointment time and went in with a group of people. It must not have been too bad, or I would have remembered. And my SA was really bad back then!


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I work at a regular restaurant. Not a fast food restaurant. I'm a waitress. I actually really like it a lot. I don't mind interacting with my customers (because I actually have a purpose when talking to them... asking for their drink order or asking them how their food is, etc) The only thing I find nerve racking at my job is when I have down time and I have to stand around and talk to my co workers. lol.

sorry I'm not 30+ but there are people that age working with me.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with the others.. I would just work at target or walmart. There are a lot of "older" people.. as in not high school or college aged, working there for some extra cash. I don't see anything wrong or sad about it. especially in this economy.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I've worked at KFC & Burger King, and they were without a doubt the worst experiences to date. I recommend just walking into an employment agency and taking the first thing they throw at you. It'll probably be some crappy job for $8.50/hr but it's better than nothing. You also might hit the jackpot and land something great @ $12/hr - and temp to hire. Plus, it's tough work. You'll be too exhausted for social anxiety. I don't think Mexicans can even really notice it, anyway. I love Mexicans.

I currently work at Domino's and Wingzone delivering pizza/wings. Terrible money since I mostly deliver to the hood (especially considering soaring gas prices) but it provides me with low stress and allows me to chill in my car for most of the day. I recommend it to anyone, SA or not.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

You better take anything you're offered, though. Due to corporate greed & inept politicians, jobs are really scarce.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

ViLLiO said:


> I've worked at KFC & Burger King, and they were without a doubt the worst experiences to date. I recommend just walking into an employment agency and taking the first thing they throw at you. It'll probably be some crappy job for $8.50/hr but it's better than nothing. You also might hit the jackpot and land something great @ $12/hr - and temp to hire. Plus, it's tough work. You'll be too exhausted for social anxiety. I don't think Mexicans can even really notice it, anyway. I love Mexicans.
> 
> I currently work at Domino's and Wingzone delivering pizza/wings. Terrible money since I mostly deliver to the hood (especially considering soaring gas prices) but it provides me with low stress and allows me to chill in my car for most of the day. I recommend it to anyone, SA or not.


Today the temporary agencies aren't "throwing" jobs at anyone, those $8.50 an hour jobs now EVERYBODY wants and the agencies don't have those jobs to give out anymore. It is hard out here now to get a job, even if it is McDonald's.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with it, hell these days you gotta take whatever you can get. Besides At the McDonalds near my house I see people of all sorts of ages working there.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I worked overnight for ~3 years and 3 jobs that seemed pretty SAD-friendly that I came across: security guard, cleaner, stocking shelves. The pay was disgusting though. But overnight shifts are relatively easy to find because very few people last at them for very long. Before going back to school I did overnight cleaning for a few years.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

rednosereindeer said:


> Question.
> 
> Can you submit your application anytime, can you ask for a specific position, and what's the interview like?


You can ask for an application from their customer service desk (or checkout counter if it's a small store). Fill it out and - most importantly - hand it DIRECTLY to the manager/supervisor on duty. Don't give it to the sales associate (unless it's someone you see as trustworthy) because most of the time they'll throw it out.

Interviews depend on the place. Some will ask your traditional strength/weakness type of questions, or they'll ask you situational type questions like "what would you do in this or that situation"


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't do it man, you have options. As others say, get yourself some part-time work at department stores etc. I did IKEA night-fill and it wasn't all that bad. There was the 'cliquey' group like everywhere, but I just filled my **** and was able to befriend a few people.

Security guard isn't a bad option either (but you might need to do a training course in Oz). Also something like a U-Park cashier... the big underground parking places in the city where you take peoples $$$ and open the boom gate so they can get out.

Leave Macca D's for the 15-22 y.o's. I mean, a job is a job, but Australia isn't quite as "collapsed" as the USA just yet.


----------



## det5lonewolf (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey man the only thing that matters is your attitude. Always look for a job. Once you have a job, look for a better one, and so on until you find yourself doing something you love.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

det5lonewolf said:


> Hey man the only thing that matters is your attitude. Always look for a job. Once you have a job, look for a better one, and so on until you find yourself doing something you love.


^this... smart answer.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kon said:


> I worked overnight for ~3 years and 3 jobs that seemed pretty SAD-friendly that I came across: security guard, cleaner, stocking shelves.


yeah those jobs are decent for people with SA.


----------



## gamecock (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey I work for Costco wholesale in Greenville, SC..I actually push shopping carts and its actually pretty good money..You top out at 20.00 an hr most of any retail place I have worked. I chose to push carts b/c I first started working in the electronics sales dept and it was a little to stressfull with all my sa. Just hit me back if you have any more questions about it. Thats pretty neat they have a Costco in Australia..I would love to move there someday


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> I don't recommend fast-food for someone with SA. My very first job was at Wendy's, and it was horrible!!! Too many people working in close quarters and too much going on.
> 
> I'd go for retail, like working as a "floor associate" at Walmart or Target. That way, you can kind of go off and do your own thing, like organize your department or roam the store helping customers. Much more SA friendly.


I completely agree. I've always worked retail. You're not caught in a small, tight environment. Any retail floor work at large stores give you room to move or to run!


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I worked both fast food and at a department store in high school, and let me say this: the time goes by *so* much faster at a fast food place. There's always so much to do. But the calm environment of a department store makes 8 hours seem like 18. I don't know that I've ever been as bored in my life as I got on that job.


----------



## CleverKrolik (Mar 25, 2011)

Where you work is not "Who you are" what is important is paying the bills and doing what you need to take care of yourself. I have taken many part-time jobs that are not glorious. My favorite was at a convenience store. I had a lot of fun at that job! People come and go and you don't have to talk to them. Just ring them up and hand them their cash. Easy as pie. Plus you can study while your there!


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

I would do it, if I were able to play a character and/or perhaps be like Kevin Spacey in American Beauty. But I have s.a.- so it's kinda hard to pull that kind of stuff off.

I came close to applying there, though. At one point I was turned down by all retail stores, and the only reasonable explanation was because of s.a... even though the jobs were not social. I can't get through the ridiculous social games required to even get a non-social job. And this is after a decade plus experience in those types of jobs. For now I just round up money from various small things and went back to school. It will be very fun when I have advanced degrees and can't get a job at all, but hopefully by then I won't need one.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

I worked there for 6 years

McHell


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

angus said:


> I'm 31 and need a casual/part time job, I am actually considering McDonalds but I find the idea of being 31 and working at McDonalds kind of sad, what do you think?


Do it if you have to. Who cares what people think? You can always look for another job while you are there


----------

